# My shop



## Mark_f (Nov 26, 2014)

I was working in a really small space for a while until a friend decided I needed more room and doubled the size of my shop. This is a photo of where I  make all the projects I post.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I only need the one photo because you can see everything in this one picture. This is the new addition my friend built for me. It is 8 feet wide and 12 feet long. The old shop is in the back of this room and is 8 feet wide and 10 feet long. I keep my pedestal grinders and my air compressor back there. I still don't have room to use my wheel chair but I sit on a stool or stand on my crutches to work. It ain't much ,but this is where I make all the projects I post on here. ) I have my South bend 9 inch lathe, the drill press, and the Burke mill on one side. The band saw , a bench, and a tool box on the other side.

Mark Frazier


----------



## sk1nner (Nov 26, 2014)

That's a nice little shop you have there.  Sounds like you have some nice friends too!


----------



## Boswell (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice shop. looks well organized.


----------



## george wilson (Nov 26, 2014)

My first machine shop was about 6 feet by 10 feet. I had a 12" Sears lathe,a #4 Burke mill,a Sears drill press,a die filer,bench grinder and a workbench about 4' x 30". There was about 24" of room to stand in between the bench and the lathe.

I did some of my nicest projects in there,such as the flintlock pistols I've posted here,the bronze drill,and many infill wood planes. Plus,all the silver drawing dies that Col. Wmsbg. used to make the bracelets they sell,and special dies for the PGA trophies. I needed a break from musical instrument making,which I'd done since 1954. And then had to talk about all day while trying to work in the instrument shop from 1970-86. After that I became toolmaker,away from the public. Never missed that!! What does it cost and how long does it take!!!!! This asked of completely non standard CUSTOM instruments all day. It could make you nuts!!

I enjoy working in a small space a lot more than in a large space. Something psychological about the small space. My wife says it's like a nest.

It took me some time to get used to my present 30 x 40' space. I partitioned the space around the workbench down by erecting an 8' workbench with a tall back on it behind me when standing at the regular bench. The other one is more for storing stuff.


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 26, 2014)

Well organized shop!  I worked out of a 6'x12' shop for almost 20 years till I got the  30'x24' shop done this year.  It was challenging working on motorcycles in that space...  Built a lot of rifles in there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lornie McCullough (Nov 27, 2014)

Mark.... I am impressed with your shop and your projects. But especially your projects!

Lornie


----------



## fastback (Nov 27, 2014)

Mark, just remember its not how big it is, but how you use it.  Nice shop.

Paul


----------



## Mark_f (Nov 27, 2014)

fastback said:


> Mark, just remember its not how big it is, but how you use it.  Nice shop.
> 
> Paul



   Yes, and I spend hours every day in my little shop making something, hopefully something that will benefit or teach someone else even if it is only" yea, I can do that"

Mark Frazier


----------



## n3480h (Nov 27, 2014)

Very nice shop, Mark.  Mine is also small and I like it that way.  Quick to clean and cheap to heat.  All good! Yours is very organized and neat.

Tom


----------

